# chihuahua of the month, stay or go?



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

its under discussion at the moment wether the chihuahua of the month competition should continue. 
Its great seeing everyones enteries but its just a shame that not all will be voted for and obviously people with younger chis have an advantage (its a cruel world). 
photo event would still take place if chihuahua of the month was scrapped, but they wud be more like challenges, eg: a valentine pic of your chi, or funny pics. with no actual winner
other ideas r also floating around. 
so can everyone please vote as to what they would think if chihuahua of the month was scrapped. Thank you!
mia
x


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

oh i almost forgot to mention please post any ideas for a replacement or opinons here too!
thanxs again
mia
x


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I personally wouldnt care either way.

Maybe though instead of having a chi of the month have a featured chi for the month...someone else mentioned this before (and I am sorry I forgot who it was...I am sooo not taking any credit for this idea :wink: )

So that way its not necessarily a contest....

I have no idea how the picking of the featured chi should work...maybe the person who's idea this was originally can say :wink:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

That was me Jess  .....that way there are no losers just give a little bio of your baby and get on a rotation list--I say past winners be at the bottom of the list :wave:

Must have like 50 posts....


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Maybe instead of chi of the month we could have chi of the week since there are so many chihuahua's here now. I don't know how we would go about doing this but maybe people could send in the pictures and make it like a first come first serve thing so whoever sends a picture in first would have their chihuahua featured first. This is just an idea and if it's stupid don't laugh  okay


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Why dont you make 2 sections? One for older chis and one for puppies????
 

You can make 2 chihuahuas of the week?


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

LOL thanks Vic!

Yeah I do think there should be some set rules in order for your chi to be featured...like a mininum number of posts.

I also agree that past chi of the month winners should be put at the bottom (no offence to any of those winners :wink: )


----------



## suzi (Jan 2, 2005)

i like chihuahua of the month! but maybe there could be different categories like age groups, clolours, best pic etc.... but you could only enter in one category... just an idea.....


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

MissMolly said:


> Maybe instead of chi of the month we could have chi of the week since there are so many chihuahua's here now. I don't know how we would go about doing this but maybe people could send in the pictures and make it like a first come first serve thing so whoever sends a picture in first would have their chihuahua featured first. This is just an idea and if it's stupid don't laugh  okay


 Chi of the week we would run out of chis too fast.....maybe every 3 weeks....or 2.... :?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

what about a photo of the month ? ( let everyone just had 1 entry so doesn't get out of control ?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

opps didn't notice Suzi already said best photo


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Assign 4 people from the board to do it they have to come to a unanimous decision, rotating weeks, so 4 ppl this week and 4 new ppl next week and so on, then when it is the 4 members turn they are not aloud to enter their dogs? 

And have one section for older dogs and one for puppies to a certain age?


Just a thought 8)


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

KJsChihuahuas said:


> Assign 4 people from the board to do it they have to come to a unanimous decision, rotating weeks, so 4 ppl this week and 4 new ppl next week and so on, then when it is the 4 members turn they are not aloud to enter their dogs?
> 
> And have one section for older dogs and one for puppies to a certain age?
> 
> ...


 im confused already


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

> im confused already


It was just a thought........ well my thought in my jumbled mind LOL Sorry to have confused you!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

KJsChihuahuas said:


> > im confused already
> 
> 
> It was just a thought........ well my thought in my jumbled mind LOL Sorry to have confused you!


 It might be a great idea I just am confused..LOL


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

ok all you admin pick 4 members of the board to judge the photos in 2 groups Adult and Puppies. now those 4 members are judging they cannot enter the contest, and it has to be a unanimous decision between them. they meet up in the chat on voting day then post the winner. Now the next week you chose 4 different members and they do they same, now keep in ind who ever is a part of the 4 members cannot enter their dogs. Now when some wins the go to the bottom of the list and have to wait 2 weeks before they can enter again. so it keeps everything on rotation. are you still confused??? LOL

then this way we can alllll become a part of being the judges and it make for better bonding time for everyone to get to know everyone else.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

oh ok!!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

I think it should be simple like this
You have 2 polls every month
"Puppy of the Month" 
"Older Chi of the Month"
We were thinking along the same lines K.J.
:wink:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Yeah I have always felt bad about people who enter their chi's that are adorable but not babies since as Mia said Cruel World. I would either vote for splitting it up between puppies and not, or just a theme each month to post photo's without even having a winner since they are really all winners


----------



## Owned (Sep 22, 2004)

The puppies definitely have the edge, but how can you not vote for them? They're so dang cute!  

How about changing it to something totally different every month? 

Some examples:


March-Sexiest Senior (you could make this open to Chi's 10 years of age and older)
April-Cutest pair/group shot
May-Cutest puppy (six months & under)
June-Best action shot *zoooom*
July-Best Outfit
Aug-Biggest Ears Contest, etc. etc.

The possibilities are endless. You could get really creative with this. 

You could theme them after the holidays too. 

At Christmas time-best photo with Santa. 
Halloween-Funniest Face


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

I think that is a great idea Owned! 

As cute as I think my babies are.....all the chis are cute! That's why I've never entered any of mine.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I like that idea too! Great minds here so many good ideas


----------



## jesseka (Sep 11, 2004)

I really like the idea of theme pictures, like valentines, or best zoomie pic, maybe best mommy(daddy) and me pic. that type of thing. Then it would be more about the pictue then a beauty contest, of course we all think that our chi is the cutest!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I love the idea of 'Featured Chi' and Owned's idea (great idea :wink: ). I know my boys will never win Chi of the Month because they are male (girls seem to win more), older and not blue. :wink:


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

Owned said:


> The puppies definitely have the edge, but how can you not vote for them? They're so dang cute!
> 
> How about changing it to something totally different every month?
> 
> ...


What a great idea! This should be fun! At least we will have something different each time. :wink:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I love that idea Owned!!  :thumbright:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Can I add something??? Maybe the prize can be a Siggy made by the winners choice of siggy makers with the winning picture on it and have it say something like March 2005 Chi of the month and then we could see by the siggy who was what month?? Or something like that


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That's a good idea too KJ! :headbang:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks I came up with it myself :sign5: :laughing1:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Maybe there could me like a forum instead of chihuahua of the month,like where you can post a message to which chi/owner evan,you think deserves some credit/praise Like eg...

owner **** i would like to say welldone for caring for *** the chihuahua and taking her/him to the vet,

or

welldone **** pup for finally learning to use your papers wisely!

or

***** I think this week you really looked cute in your new jumper ect...


That way everyone gets praise evan the owners! Like a CHI-CREDIT-CORNER,for being a good lil pup!
Just a suggestion!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Just read kj's idea,i like it alot!


----------



## suzi (Jan 2, 2005)

owned and KJ - those are great ideas!!!!! i love them!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

thank you


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

i think the idea posted earlier about having themed months is a fantastic idea!! It sounds so much fun and isn't simply based on a chi's looks and thus makes the competition much more available to all chis, young or old, male or female etc.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I like Owned, KJ's and stefanie_farrell's idea


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

The whole idea was to get "away" from a contest.....these ideas are great....its just that everybody would like their baby to "win" that is why I wanted a featured chi--so think about it good......true breaking it down into these categories would be fun etc but then again we will still have losers....


----------



## suzi (Jan 2, 2005)

i like the idea of a contest tho... we already have a picture page so we can already see everyones pics. i know its not nice to lose but maybe the winner cant enter again so everyone else gets a chance to win.... maybe its just the competitveness in me


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

TRUE!! Just wanted everyone to really think it thru--I know I was bummed when noone voted for my boy--I did not lose any sleep mind you but.....


----------



## suzi (Jan 2, 2005)

i suppose id feel bad if no one voted for my baby... then again you should only enter if you could handle losing!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

suzi said:


> i suppose id feel bad if no one voted for my baby... then again you should only enter if you could handle losing!


you were one of those kids that always had an answer for your parents werent you :lol: :lol:


----------



## suzi (Jan 2, 2005)

Kemo's mamma said:


> suzi said:
> 
> 
> > i suppose id feel bad if no one voted for my baby... then again you should only enter if you could handle losing!
> ...


lol! yeah i was... so were you werent you?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

suzi said:


> Kemo's mamma said:
> 
> 
> > suzi said:
> ...


 not me i was an angel


----------



## Owned (Sep 22, 2004)

Gizmo has lost three times! LOL!
But I KNOW he is the best dog in the whole wide world, so that's all 
that matters.


----------



## suzi (Jan 2, 2005)

thats the idea! every dogs a winner in their moms eyes...


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I'm going to agree with Victoria. I didn't realize that, there would still be losers and some dogs that NEVER win. I'm going to go for the featured chi, it's a fair idea and that way, everyone will get a chance to know all of the chi's on here and not just the cutest chi's!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

suzi said:


> thats the idea! every dogs a winner in their moms eyes...



Exactly! I think we all get just alittle bummed but we are like family and every single Chihuahua on here is beautiful! Just a friendly competition thats all. It still is a competition if you look at it even if there is no voting cause there is always a one winner and the others are not featured.


----------



## Owned (Sep 22, 2004)

I might have misunderstood Mia, but I thought we were being asked for opinions and/or ideas for a replacement.

You guys are in charge, you can do whatever you want, but why ask us what we think and then shoot down our ideas when we give them to you? If you've already decided what you want to do, why ask us for our input? Why bother making a poll?

*shrugs*


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

I think they were trying to see if someone had better ideas.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

No you didnt misunderstand Owned...and last I read almost everyone liked your idea best. Pair that with KJ's idea of winning a siggy.

Everyone here is just putting in their two cents on the whole thing...Mia has the last say. I guess I am missing the part where a mod or admin shot you down...(then again I have just come home for work and am very sleepy so I might have skimmed right past it)

Dont think for a second (this goes for everyone) that your ideas are not being considered. There are just a LOT of members so just be patient with everyone. Again the pole is just the basic question...

Mia even said


> oh i almost forgot to mention please post any ideas for a replacement or opinons here too!
> thanxs again
> mia


I dont think people are shooting eachother down, they are just adding their opinions, even us mods. Again we dont have the last say, the admin does. :wink:


----------



## Owned (Sep 22, 2004)

You're right. Maybe "shooting down" was a bad choice of words, but it felt like everyone was giving their ideas for new types of contests and now it appears that the mods want to move away from contests completely, and I didn't get that from Mia's initial post. I guess I'm still not really clear on what is being asked of us, so I'll just butt out.  

It's not a big deal. I'm fine with whatever they decide.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

(sorry to bring this back up) but truely when i see the poll and peoples chi's havent been voted for I feel like crying for the owner! Really! Like I dunno I can texplain its just a competition but when no-one SEEMS to like your chi,I think id be a little upset! YEAAAAAAA 4 THE NON-VOTED CHIS YOUR ALL BEAUTIFUL & SPECIAL TOOO! X X X


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Owned said:


> I might have misunderstood Mia, but I thought we were being asked for opinions and/or ideas for a replacement.
> 
> You guys are in charge, you can do whatever you want, but why ask us what we think and then shoot down our ideas when we give them to you? If you've already decided what you want to do, why ask us for our input? Why bother making a poll?
> 
> *shrugs*


 Your referring to ME........and I never shot you down..if you read the first two posts after Mia's you see where we wanted it to go....*before* we had anyone's ideas....I DONT like a contest (my opinion)..it was me that brought it to admin to get away from that and just feature everybody's chi on a rotation list....no losers. Your idea was great I do believe I said that in here....I just wanted everyone to be reminded that it will stay a contest if we went that route. Jess is right its not up to us :wave:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I know i am just pointing out the obvious but so far very few people have voted to continue the contest as is. I am in agreement with Kemos's mom that I personnally don't like contest. In fact I will be absolutely truthful and admit that when I have voted I did not vote for the chi I thought would win but one that I thought probably wouldn't. Not because it wasn't cute because I think they are all special but I feel bad when older chi's or less spectacular photo's cause one to get little or no votes. I still like the idea of a theme each month to encourage people to post pics ( I no they can do that anyway ) but with no winner just for the enjoyment :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Auggiesmom, I always voted that way too!!! :lol:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Auggies Mom said:


> In fact I will be absolutely truthful and admit that when I have voted I did not vote for the chi I thought would win but one that I thought probably wouldn't. Not because it wasn't cute because I think they are all special but I feel bad when older chi's or less spectacular photo's cause one to get little or no votes. I still like the idea of a theme each month to encourage people to post pics ( I no they can do that anyway ) but with no winner just for the enjoyment :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: ME TOOOO!!! except when Auggie runs for it..I always thought he had the funniest pics!!  but then again maybe i'm bias because i love his markings!


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Well I will just put my 2 cents worth in...  
I would like to get away from an actual contest situation..I also hate it when some Chi's dont get a single vote, it really isn't a nice feeling.As was also mentioned, compared to the number of members we have, we only ever get a small number of them voting..so it seems that there isnt so much interest in the actual contest side of it anyway. I like the idea of a featured chi each month...


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Camilla King said:


> ..so it seems that there isnt so much interest in the actual contest side of it anyway.


 WOW your right I wasnt even thinking of that--only 39 people voted the lastone.... :shock:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Ah thank you Imkari and Vala  I had also noticed that not that many people have actually been voting :roll:


----------



## suzi (Jan 2, 2005)

i see everyones point, it does upset me when i see no ones voted for a chi... i like the idea of a featured chi, but i still prefer the idea of best picture/ themed picture... i also like the idea of winning a siggy.
argh there really was no point in this post.


----------

